# PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hallo Forumusers,

erstmal ein "Hallo!" an alle, denn ich bin neu hier. 

Ich werde am Freitag meinen neuen Camcorder XH-A1S beim Warsteiner Fotoversand abholen. 

Da ich nach den Schulferien in Rheinland-Pfalz meine ersten zwei Videoprojekte als "Nachfolger" für den "Schulvideoposten" an meinem Gymnasium vorstellen werde und mich da unbedingt BEWEISEN muss, brauche ich dringends ein neues Bearbeitungsprogramm. Wenn alles so klappt, wie geplant, dann habe ich bald "Adobe Premiere Pro CS5". Dazu kommt ja auch bald das Praxisbuch heraus. 

Jetzt muss ich meinen PC etwas aufrüsten, denn der hängt in ziemlich vielem hinterher. Naja, Aufrüsten ist vielleicht etwas gering. Eigentlich entsteht ein komplett neuer Rechner. Hier ist meine selbstzusammengestellte Konfiguration. Bitte checkt das mal und gebt mir ein paar Tipps! 

OS: *Windows 7 Professional 64 bit*
Mainboard: *Asus Rampage III Extreme*
RAM: *DDR3 1600 MHZ 12 GB 6x240 DIMM (Corsair/HX3X12G1600C9)*
1. Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F1 250 GB (3,5 Zoll) (HD52HJ)*
2. Festplatte: *Western Digital 160 GB WD1600AAJS (3,5 Zoll)*
Laufwerk: *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Gehäuse: *Thermaltake ATX Big Armor+ VH6000BWS schwarz*
Maus: *Logitech MX518 Gaming *
Tastatur: *Logitech G11 Gaming*
Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 900 Watt*
Prozessor: *Intel Core i7 930 *
Grafikkarte:* Zotac Gefore GTX 480 1,5 GB*
Prozessorlüfter:* Zalman CNPS LED 9900A*

Gesamtsumme exkl. Versandkosten (verschiedene Anbieter, jewl. günstigste nach idealo.de): *1972,35€*

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Willst du auch zocken mit dem Rechner?
Warum so kleine HDDs?


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

möchtest du extremes overclocking betreiben? - denn sonst brauchst du kein Rampage III, ein P6X58D zB ist dann die bessere Wahl

mfg


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hi und willkommen im Forum.

Hui, das ist schon ein ganz schönes Sümmchen, fast 2000€.
Denkst du wirklich das 12gb Ram nötig sind? Die Hälfte reicht doch auch.
Die Festplatten sind etwas klein und auch etwas älter, eine Spinpoint F3 500gb könntest du da nehmen.
Das Netzteil ist schon etwas zu groß, 500-600W reichen für so ein System mehr als aus. Etwas von Cougar/Enermax/be Quiet oder Corsair würde sich da gut drinne machen.
Beispielsweiße das Corsair HX650.
Gehäuse nach deiner Wahl.

Hm, muss es denn eine gtx480 sein? Ist klar die stärkste Single-Gpu Karte, aber die Kosten und die Negativen Punkte überwiegen doch stark.

Ich würde da zu eine Hd5870 greifen, wenns was mit Cuda oder PhysX sein soll, dann die gtx470.
Falls du nicht so viel Graka Leistung brauchst, ist auch eine HD5850 sehr gut, die Powercolor PCS+ oder Saphhire Rev 2 sind gut.

Den Cpu-Kühler vergiss mal lieber schnell.^^
Da würde ich entweder nen Scythe Mugen 2 oder wenns noch stärker sein soll einen Prolimatech Armageddon oder ähnliche.

Wenn etwas mehr Cpu-Leistung benötigt wird, wären die Hexa-Cores von AMD durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hey Leute,

ich wusste, dass einem hier geholfen wird... 

Gehen wir die Rückmeldungen mal geordnet durch. 

Ezio:


> Willst du auch zocken mit dem Rechner?
> Warum so kleine HDDs?


Nein. Nur Videobearbeitung. Habe die kleinen HDDs genommen, weil ich Geld sparen wollte.  Aber da ja ich ja beim Mainboard und der GraKa etwas "hohe Ansprüche" hatte, wird sich etwas Geld finden, die HDDs zu ändern.

XE85:


> möchtest du extremes overclocking betreiben? - denn sonst brauchst du  kein Rampage III, ein P6X58D zB ist dann die bessere Wahl
> 
> mfg


Nein, OVC wollte ich eigentlich nicht betreiben.  Für 14 Jahre etwas zu viel neben dem ganzen Filmkram glaube ich.  Werde beim Mainboard etwas ändern, und dann erstmal das P6X58D vorziehen. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der E-Reihe und dem Premium?

kress:


> Hui, das ist schon ein ganz schönes Sümmchen, fast 2000€.
> Denkst du wirklich das 12gb Ram nötig sind? Die Hälfte reicht doch auch.


Ich weiß, das ist verdammt viel.  Aber ich denke, dass sich die 12 GB irgendwie bezahlt machen werden und möchte sie deshalb behalten... Deine anderen Einwände nehme ich aber sehr sehr gerne an...



> Die Festplatten sind etwas klein und auch etwas älter, eine Spinpoint F3  500gb könntest du da nehmen.


Okay, werde das in meine Konfiguration miteinbringen.



> Das Netzteil ist schon etwas zu groß, 500-600W reichen für so ein System  mehr als aus. Etwas von Cougar/Enermax/be Quiet oder Corsair würde sich  da gut drinne machen.
> Beispielsweiße das Corsair HX650.


Wie wärs denn hiermit?                                                            
Cooler  Master RealPower M 620W




> Gehäuse nach deiner Wahl.


Da ich der "Aufrüster" schlechthin bin und immer mal was habe, was noch dazu muss, habe ich dieses mit sehr guten Bewertungen ausgestattete Gehäuse gewählt.



> Ich würde da zu eine Hd5870 greifen, wenns was mit Cuda oder PhysX sein  soll, dann die gtx470.
> Falls du nicht so viel Graka Leistung brauchst, ist auch eine HD5850  sehr gut, die Powercolor PCS+ oder Saphhire Rev 2 sind gut.


Hatte auch erst an die HD5870 gedacht. Da Adobe aber mit CUDA arbeitet, möchte ich, wenn ich mir schon eine neue GraKa kaufe, eine, die das bringt. Dann werde ich zur GTX 470 gehen, danke. Denn ich hatte die GTX 480 nur deswegen genommen, weil sie durch "die schnellste Single-Gpu-Karte" viele Bewertungen hoher Quali bekommen hatte.



> Den Cpu-Kühler vergiss mal lieber schnell.^^
> Da würde ich entweder nen Scythe Mugen 2 oder wenns noch stärker sein  soll einen Prolimatech Armageddon oder ähnliche.


Okay, werde das nochmal überdenken. ^^



> Wenn etwas mehr Cpu-Leistung benötigt wird, wären die Hexa-Cores von AMD  durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


Danke, werde mich mal hineinlesen....

Für weitere Hilfen bin ich immer dankbar, 
Daniel!


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Wenn du nicht zocken willst, vergiss die GTX 480 und nimm eine GT 240 o.ä.
Für Videobearbeitung würde ich einen 6 Kerner vorziehen. Gerade in dem Anwendungsbereich sind so viele Kerne wie möglich gefragt.
HDDs würde ich nur ab 500GB kaufen, da sie nur minimal teurer sind als kleinere Platten.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht zocken willst, vergiss die GTX 480 und nimm eine GT 240 o.ä.
> Für Videobearbeitung würde ich einen 6 Kerner vorziehen. Gerade in dem Anwendungsbereich sind so viele Kerne wie möglich gefragt.
> HDDs würde ich nur ab 500GB kaufen, da sie nur minimal teurer sind als kleinere Platten.



Habe gerade diese Festplatte in meine Konfiguration genommen:

500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Ja, denke auch, dass 6 Kerne in der Videobearbeitung einen Vorteil haben...  Werde da jetzt weiter durchgehen und auch dementsprechend das Mainbaord ändern.

Danke!

Daniel


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Und nimm ein anderes Netzteil, die Real Power sind nicht so toll.
Das Antec True Power ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Jo, dann würde ich keine 12gb ram nehmen sondern maximal 8gb, also 1 Quad Kit oder 2 Dual Kits, da du keinen Tri-Channel mehr hast wie beim i7.

Klar, die Gtx480 ist in ihre Leistung sehr stark, aber wenn du dir diverese Videos zur Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme ansiehst, wirst du schnell merken, dass die Karte unter Luft nicht sehr schön zu betreiben ist, die würde ich unter Wasser setzen.

Das System aus der Sig von Ezio würde ich mal als Vorlage nehmen.
Eben unter Luft gekühlt und ne andere Grafikkarte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...agebuch-noise-test-online-10.html#post1890939

Dürfte dir mal einen Denkanstoß zur Lautstärke geben.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Quantenslipstream:



> Und nimm ein anderes Netzteil, die Real Power sind nicht so toll.
> Das Antec True Power ist zu empfehlen.


Okay, werde mir das merken und bearbeiten... Danke! 

Kress:



> Jo, dann würde ich keine 12gb ram nehmen sondern maximal 8gb, also 1  Quad Kit oder 2 Dual Kits, da du keinen Tri-Channel mehr hast wie beim  i7.


Jap, das stimmt.  Bei meinem PC Konfigurator Alternate ist logischerweise kein 12 GB Ram mehr zu entdecken, wenn ich das Hardwarehouse - Mainboard Crosshair III Formula / AMD 790FX / Sockel AM3 / DDR3 / 2x PCIe 2.0 / ATX 90-MIB8V0-G0EAY00Z
als Mainboard nehmen würde... 

Das wäre der RAM. PC-Hardware 8GB Corsair Dominator Kit PC3-12800 CL8 (DDR3-1600)

Gruß
Daniel

EDIT: Das mit der Lautstärke muss ja ganz schön krass sein. *lol* lese das gleich mal, danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Dürfte dir mal einen Denkanstoß zur Lautstärke geben.


 
Geht doch noch, das schafft man mit einer FX5900.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Für was willst du denn ein Crosshair III?
Wenn du nichtmal übertakten willst, kein CF planst und nicht unter LN2 oder Dice benchen willst, schlag dir das aus dem Kopf, dass ist verlorenes Geld.
Ein gutes Board mit 870er Chipsatz würde es auch tun.
Mh, der Ram ist schon ziemlich teuer. 2 Dualkits wie z.b. die G.Skill Eco's würden dich insgesamt 200€ kosten.
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und nimm ein anderes Netzteil, die Real Power sind nicht so toll.
> Das Antec True Power ist zu empfehlen.



Wie wäre denn das? 
*be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM 680W*


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Einen guten Kühler solltest du noch einplanen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Ezio schrieb:


> Einen guten Kühler solltest du noch einplanen.



Bin dabei.  Danke nochmal allen für die super Mitarbeit im Moment!


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ist schon etwas teurer als das True Power und dafür das es die gleiche Leistung hat, auch unnötiges Geld.
Dann schon lieber das Hx650 von Corsair das hat auch CM. Afaik ist das Hx auch recht aktuell, alles darunter (hx520 z.b.) ist veraltet.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Für was willst du denn ein Crosshair III?
> Wenn du nichtmal übertakten willst, kein CF planst und nicht unter LN2 oder Dice benchen willst, schlag dir das aus dem Kopf, dass ist verlorenes Geld.
> Ein gutes Board mit 870er Chipsatz würde es auch tun.
> Mh, der Ram ist schon ziemlich teuer. 2 Dualkits wie z.b. die G.Skill Eco's würden dich insgesamt 200€ kosten.
> G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Danke... Ich hatte keine Ahnung von einem Mainboard für AMD Prozessoren... Ich werde nach einem Mainboard mit 870er Chipsatz suchen! 

Auch mit dem RAM setze ich mich nochmal auseinander... wenn ich etwas "konfiguriert" habe, melde ich mich wieder!


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas teurer als das True Power und dafür das es die gleiche Leistung hat, auch unnötiges Geld.
> Dann schon lieber das Hx650 von Corsair das hat auch CM. Afaik ist das Hx auch recht aktuell, alles darunter (hx520 z.b.) ist veraltet.



Okay, dann, denke ich, werde ich das HX 650 von Corsair nehmen bzw. erst einmal einplanen.  Was ist CM und was bedeutet Afaix?


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Kabelmanagement d.h. du kannst die Kabel vom NT abnehmen und musst nur die benötigten verbauen.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Nimm auf jeden Fall eine nVidia-Graka, nur diese werden von Mercury unterstützt. Die Fermis werden allerdings noch nicht unterstützt. Siehe hier, inkl. Anleitung, wie man mehr Grakas als offiziell supported benutzen kann. Directorforum - Premiere CS5 Grafikkartenunterstützung

RAM lass so wie es ist, je mehr um so besser
Bei der CPU wird Dir ein AMD Hexacore mehr bringen, in der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass ganz einfach Cores x Takt für Videobearbeitung ein brauchbarer Bench ist, z.B. 4 Cores x 3 Ghz = 12 langsamer als 6 Cores x 2,4 GHz = 14,4.
HDDs: in eine Video-Workstation gehören mindestens 2 Festplatten, eine auf der die Rohware liegt, eine, auf die das Ergebnis geschrieben wird. Diese Vorgehensweise bringt einen deutlich spürbaren Perfomancevorteil, günstiger ist das nicht zu haben. Nimm 2x 1,5 TB oder größer, idealerweise noch eine System- und Anwendungsplatte dazu. SSD als Systemplatte bringt nicht so richtig was, das System und die Apps starten nur schneller.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Ezio schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement d.h. du kannst die Kabel vom NT abnehmen und musst nur die benötigten verbauen.



Was hätte das denn genau für einen Vorteil?


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Afaik: As far as i know.
CM: Cable Management.

Beim Netzteilen mit CM ist nur der 24-Pol Atx Stecker und die 12V Line der Cpu fest dran. Den Rest kannst du dazustecken.
Vorteil: Du hast keine Unmengen an Kabeln im Gehäuse rumliegen, die du überhaupt nicht brauchst.
Nachteil: Sind etwas unflexibler als bei einem anderen Netzteil.

Am besten du editierst mal deinen Startpost(Ändern-Button unten rechts am Post), um es übersichtlicher zu machen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Nimm auf jeden Fall eine nVidia-Graka, nur diese werden von Mercury unterstützt. Die Fermis werden allerdings noch nicht unterstützt. Siehe hier, inkl. Anleitung, wie man mehr Grakas als offiziell supported benutzen kann. Directorforum - Premiere CS5 Grafikkartenunterstützung
> 
> RAM lass so wie es ist, je mehr um so besser
> Bei der CPU wird Dir ein AMD Hexacore mehr bringen, in der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass ganz einfach Cores x Takt für Videobearbeitung ein brauchbarer Bench ist, z.B. 4 Cores x 3 Ghz = 12 langsamer als 6 Cores x 2,4 GHz = 14,4.
> HDDs: in eine Video-Workstation gehören mindestens 2 Festplatten, eine auf der die Rohware liegt, eine, auf die das Ergebnis geschrieben wird. Diese Vorgehensweise bringt einen deutlich spürbaren Perfomancevorteil, günstiger ist das nicht zu haben. Nimm 2x 1,5 TB oder größer, idealerweise noch eine System- und Anwendungsplatte dazu. SSD als Systemplatte bringt nicht so richtig was, das System und die Apps starten nur schneller.



Okay, AMD Hexacore habe ich eingeplant. Frage ist noch das Mainboard, aber da sende ich euch auch noch etwas zu. 

Also im Idealfall 4 Festplatten? Haben denn die 1,5 TB Teile auch eine schnelle Datenübertragung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn das?
> *be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM 680W*


 
Boahm, nicht sowas. 
Ich sagte doch, Antec True Power, oder gibts das nicht da, wo du bestellen willst?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Afaik: As far as i know.
> CM: Cable Management.
> 
> Beim Netzteilen mit CM ist nur der 24-Pol Atx Stecker und die 12V Line der Cpu fest dran. Den Rest kannst du dazustecken.
> ...



Danke! 

Mit der Übersicht hast du Recht...  Da hier allerdings so mega viele Posts erscheinen, und ich meine Konfiguration, die hier rechts neben mir in Form von Blättern auf dem Boden liegen, aktualisieren will, kann das vllt noch was dauern..  Gleich gibts aber ein Ergebnis!


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Boahm, nicht sowas.
> Ich sagte doch, Antec True Power, oder gibts das nicht da, wo du bestellen willst?



Doch, ich bestelle eh alles woanders.  Geld sparen! 
Problem ist, dass das irgendwie im Gegensatz zu dem Corsair HX650W, was ich jetzt eigentlich nehmen wollte, etwas schlechtere Kritiken auf Alternate hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Dann poste deine neue Zusammenstellung einfach, nicht was anderes neu editieren, das nervt nur, wenn man zurück blättern muss.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Mh, ob 4x1,5TB Platten sinnvoll sind ist auch fraglich, das ist schon ne Menge Speicherplatz.

Tuns würdens bestimmt auch 3x500gb Platten. 1x fürs Os und der Rest für die Bearbeitung.
Müssen ja nicht gleich solche Plattenriesen sein.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Mh, ob 4x1,5TB Platten sinnvoll sind ist auch fraglich, das ist schon ne Menge Speicherplatz.
> 
> Tuns würdens bestimmt auch 3x500gb Platten. 1x fürs Os und der Rest für die Bearbeitung.
> Müssen ja nicht gleich solche Plattenriesen sein.



Denke ich auch!  

Danke nochmal an alle. 

Bin gerade dabei, eine neue Zusammenstellung zu erstellen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Man könnte angesichts eines großen Budgets auch mit zwei SSDs arbeiten und eine Magnetplatte als finaler Speicherort.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte angesichts eines großen Budgets auch mit zwei SSDs arbeiten und eine Magnetplatte als finaler Speicherort.



Wie viel GB würdest du für jede SSD empfehlen und was ist eine Magnetplatte?


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das aber auch nur, wenn ordentlich Geld da ist.
Würde gern mal wissen, was als erstes limitiert.
Cpu, Ram oder doch die Festplatten?

Magnetplatten sind die normalen Festplatten. 

SSD größe würde ich evtl. 2x64gb nehmen oder 1x128gb und 1x64gb.

Denke, dass wenn es größer wird, dass alles zu teuer ist.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Das aber auch nur, wenn ordentlich Geld da ist.
> Würde gern mal wissen, was als erstes limitiert.
> Cpu, Ram oder doch die Festplatten?
> 
> ...



Danke...  Ich denke auch, dass es, wenns größer würde, alles zu teuer wäre!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Wie viel GB würdest du für jede SSD empfehlen und was ist eine Magnetplatte?


 
Hängt stark vom Budget ab, eine 120GB kostet 300€.
Ob und wie das jetzt aber wirklich einen Vorteil bringt, will ich gar nicht abschätzen. 
Du kannst auch eine 60GB fürs OS kaufen und dann zwei 500er Platten für dan Datentransport.

Was soll eigentlich mit den fertigen Filmen passieren?
Auf DVD brennen?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hängt stark vom Budget ab, eine 120GB kostet 300€.
> Ob und wie das jetzt aber wirklich einen Vorteil bringt, will ich gar nicht abschätzen.
> Du kannst auch eine 60GB fürs OS kaufen und dann zwei 500er Platten für dan Datentransport.
> 
> ...



Da die Canon XH-A1S HD aufnimmt, werden die logischerweise auf BluRay gebrannt!


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

In den meisten Fällen wird wohl die CPU limitieren. Für das OS ist eine SSD sinnvoll, aber sonst braucht man sie eigentlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Da die Canon XH-A1S HD aufnimmt, werden die logischerweise auf BluRay gebrannt!


 
Dann ist gut.
Die SSD fürs OS reicht dann sicher.
zwei 500GB Magnetplatten für den Datentransfer ebenso, da du ja nicht großartig lagern willst.
Ansonsten noch eine externe Platte oder eine langsamere Platte als Datengrab.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich danke euch jetzt erstmal für die super Mitarbeit! Sowas erlebt nicht nur mein Klassenlehrer nie, sondern auch ich! 

Hier nun die neue Konfiguration:

OS: *Windows 7 Professional 64 bit*
Gehäuse: *ATX Big Tower Armor+ Thermaltake VH6000BWS*
Maus: *Logitech MX518*
Keyboard:* Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard*
Laufwerk/Brenner: *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD Evo *
1. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *8GB Corsair Dominator Kit PC3-12800 CLB DDR3-1600*
Netzteil:* HX650W Corsair*
1. SSD: *SSD 100 GB VERTEX 2 SATA 2 OCZSSD2-2VTX100G*
2. SSD: *Western Digital 64 GB*
Prozessor: *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *Scythe SCMG-PCGH Mugen 2*
GraKa:* Asus GeForce GTX 285 1 GB DDR3*

Gesamtpreis zzgl. Versandkosten: *1919,75€*

MfG
Daniel


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Wenn du nicht spielen willst, wieso dann eine veraltete, aber zu teure GTX 285?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht spielen willst, wieso dann eine veraltete, aber zu teure GTX 285?



Siehe hier: *lol* Directorforum - Premiere CS5 Grafikkartenunterstützung


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hm, es wird nicht wirklich billiger.^^
Kauf lieber nur 1ne SSD und 2 Platten.
Weiterhin tuts auch der G.Skill eco, der Dominator ist wirklich nur für Starkes Ram-Übertakten sinnvoll, was auch mit einer AMD Black Edition wegfällt, da offener Multi.
Eine gtx285 kostet doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mehr als eine gtx470 oder?^^
Board dürfte so in Ordnung geht, mit den SSDs kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Der normale Mugen ist etwas besser, die Pcgh Version ist leiser aber auch etwa schlechter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Siehe hier: *lol* Directorforum - Premiere CS5 Grafikkartenunterstützung


 
Für mich schon mal ein Grund ein anderes Programm zu benutzen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für mich schon mal ein Grund ein anderes Programm zu benutzen.



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, das ist doch etwas überreagiert oder?  Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 wird sehr oft neben Avid in der Industrie benutzt und nur weil die neuesten GraKa nicht mit CUDA unterstützt werden, ist das ja kein Grund davon abzuraten. Es geht ja auch ohne CUDA flüssig! 

Danke nochmal für die weiteren Rückmeldungen!

Hier nun die neue Konfiguration:

OS: *Windows 7 Professional 64 bit*
Gehäuse: *ATX Big Tower Armor+ Thermaltake VH6000BWS*
Maus: *Logitech MX518*
Keyboard:* Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard*
Laufwerk/Brenner: *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD Evo *
1. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
2. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *8GB Corsair Dominator Kit PC3-12800 CLB DDR3-1600*
Netzteil:* HX650W Corsair*
1. SSD: *SSD 100 GB VERTEX 2 SATA 2 OCZSSD2-2VTX100G*
Prozessor: *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100* 
GraKa:* PNY GTX 285 (335,00 Euro)*

Gesamtpreis zzgl. Versandkosten: *1879,29€*


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Da ist eh ein Workaround beschrieben, also sollte das kein Problem sein.
Eine kleinere Graka tuts locker und frisst weniger Strom.
SSD würde ich diese nehmen: http://geizhals.at/eu/a390428.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, das ist doch etwas überreagiert oder?  Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 wird sehr oft neben Avid in der Industrie benutzt und nur weil die neuesten GraKa nicht mit CUDA unterstützt werden, ist das ja kein Grund davon abzuraten. Es geht ja auch ohne CUDA flüssig!


 
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal genauer informaieren, wie kann das sein, dass die CS5, die ja ganz neu ist, plötzlich die aktuellen Grafikkartenmodelle nicht unterstützt, bzw. *nur* die GTX 285 unterstützt. Das ist sehr, sehr armeslig und für mich ein deutlicher Grund, derartige Geschäftspolitik von Adobe nicht zu unterstützen.
Es gibt auch Alternativen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal genauer informaieren, wie kann das sein, dass die CS5, die ja ganz neu ist, plötzlich die aktuellen Grafikkartenmodelle nicht unterstützt, bzw. *nur* die GTX 285 unterstützt. Das ist sehr, sehr armeslig und für mich ein deutlicher Grund, derartige Geschäftspolitik von Adobe nicht zu unterstützen.
> Es gibt auch Alternativen.



Sie werden ja unterstützt, aber nicht mit CUDA...  oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Daher genau informieren, ruhig mal bei Adobe nachfragen.
Ich hatte Premiere auch getestet und CUDA wurde zwar aktiviert, aber das Programm war gerade mal 8% schneller als mit einer ATI Karte und das kann nicht Ziel der Geschichte sein.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Sorry, aber 335€ für ne gtx285 würde ich nicht zahlen. Da kauf sie lieber wo gebraucht.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 335€ für ne gtx285 würde ich nicht zahlen. Da kauf sie lieber wo gebraucht.



Ja hast Recht, das ist eigentlich Verarsche, und wahrscheinlich auch von Adobe! 



> Ich hatte Premiere auch getestet und CUDA wurde zwar aktiviert, aber das  Programm war gerade mal 8% schneller als mit einer ATI Karte und das  kann nicht Ziel der Geschichte sein.



Na dann kann man darauf auch verzichten und sagen "Ich hole mir ne HD 5870!" ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Wieso eine 5870? 
Ich dachte, du willst nicht spielen?
Dann kauf dir eine kleine GraKa und gut. Oder noch besser, du nimmst ein 890GX Brett mit Onboardgrafik und sparst die Grafikkarte komplett ein, 300€ gespart.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



> Die Unterstützung weiterer Grafikkarten ist geplant, darunter einige der  neuen NVIDIA-Lösungen, die auf der angekündigten Fermi*-Prozessorarchitektur basieren.



Gerade auf Adobe.de gefunden. Dann wäre es ja wahrscheinlich, dass die GTX 470 irgendwann unterstützt wird und man sich diese käuft oder?


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ich denke mal, das die Unterstützung schon draußen ist, so lange kann das ja nicht dauern.
Aber lieber mal Adobe anschreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

jop, da wirds dann sicher ein Programmupdate kommen und schon läuft das.
Wäre auch peinlich, wenn Adobe das nicht macht.
Dann nimm eine 470, die reicht völlig, oder noch besser eine GTX 465 oder sowas, die werden dann auch gehen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> jop, da wirds dann sicher ein Programmupdate kommen und schon läuft das.
> Wäre auch peinlich, wenn Adobe das nicht macht.
> Dann nimm eine 470, die reicht völlig, oder noch besser eine GTX 465 oder sowas, die werden dann auch gehen.


......


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> PP aus dem Internet zu ziehen, dann möglich ist Updates zu machen?


 
Öhm, wie meinen?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wie meinen?



Ich sollte es rauslassen.


----------



## Crischan (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Sry for OT: rofl


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das lass hier mal besser aus dem Forum raus, illegales wird hier nicht unterstützt....


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Das lass hier mal besser aus dem Forum raus, illegales wird hier nicht unterstützt....



Habs ja nicht getan!


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Aber du hast es vor. 
Und solche Fragen werden hier nicht beanwortet.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Aber du hast es vor.
> Und solche Fragen werden hier nicht beanwortet.



Hatte... Und da ich bemerkt habe, dass dann keien Updates gehen, kauf ich es mir lieber!


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Sony Vegas oder Premiere Elements sollte doch locker reichen für deinen Gebrauch.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ok, dann gehts hier weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Updaten kann man das schon, liegt halt an der Version, die man hat. 
Und wenns nicht geht, ists auch egal, CUDA unter Adobe ist eh Müll.
Das einzige Programm, wo das wirklich einigermaßen geht (aber nur 60% mehr Leistung bringt anstatt den versprochenen 200%) ist das Videorenderprogramm von Nvidia.
Das Problem ist nur, das Programm kann nichts, kein schneiden, kein Mischen nichts, ist total grotte und mies zu bedienen.
Der Power Producer von Cyberlink kann auch Cuda, aber eben auch nur ein paar Prozent. Wo die ihre 100% Leistungssteigerung immer herbekommen, weiß der Teufel.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Updaten kann man das schon, liegt halt an der Version, die man hat.
> Und wenns nicht geht, ists auch egal, CUDA unter Adobe ist eh Müll.
> Das einzige Programm, wo das wirklich einigermaßen geht (aber nur 60% mehr Leistung bringt anstatt den versprochenen 200%) ist das Videorenderprogramm von Nvidia.
> Das Problem ist nur, das Programm kann nichts, kein schneiden, kein Mischen nichts, ist total grotte und mies zu bedienen.
> Der Power Producer von Cyberlink kann auch Cuda, aber eben auch nur ein paar Prozent. Wo die ihre 100% Leistungssteigerung immer herbekommen, weiß der Teufel.



Ist halt immer sone Sache ne! 

Ich werde aber mal CS5 testen...  Da das Programm schon bei 750 Euro liegt, ist es ja schon etwas "billiger"....

Letztens sagte jemand zu mir: ,,Ja nehm Vegas und lern schön fleißig tastaturkürzel!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Sony Vegas ist sehr schwer zu bedienen, meine Meinung.
Ich benutze zum Render SUPER. reicht mit, ist gratis und kann sogar Full HD.
Klar, dass das nicht so komfortabel ist wie ein richtig Schnittprogramm, aber sowas muss ich auch nicht machen.
Zum schneiden benutze ich Virtual Dub, ebenfalls kostenlos und mit Filtern super zu erweitern.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sony Vegas ist sehr schwer zu bedienen, meine Meinung.
> Ich benutze zum Render SUPER. reicht mit, ist gratis und kann sogar Full HD.
> Klar, dass das nicht so komfortabel ist wie ein richtig Schnittprogramm, aber sowas muss ich auch nicht machen.
> Zum schneiden benutze ich Virtual Dub, ebenfalls kostenlos und mit Filtern super zu erweitern.



In PP5 kann man Rendern oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Mein Tipp, einfach mal Demo/Test Versionen runterladen und ausprobieren, welches Programm einem liegt.
Ich finde Premiere jedenfalls blöd.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, einfach mal Demo/Test Versionen runterladen und ausprobieren, welches Programm einem liegt.
> Ich finde Premiere jedenfalls blöd.



Oder zu kompliziert? :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Nö, einfach nur nervig, keine richtige Grundlage, alles völlig überfrachtet, keine klare Gliederung.
Das Problem haben aber alle Schnittprogramme in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mich bei euch in diesem Sinne ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe bedanken. Ihr wart super! 

Ihr ist meine abschließende Konfiguration. 

Eine auffallende Änderung wird die sein, dass ich von Windows 7 auf Vista zurückgehe. Habe Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1 eben für 51 Euro auf Ebay erworben. Das hat Gründe, die ich hier nicht näher erwähnen möchte.

OS: *Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1*
Gehäuse: *ATX  Big Tower Armor+ Thermaltake VH6000BWS*
Maus: *Logitech  MX Air™ Rechargeable*
Keyboard:* Logitech di Novo Edge*
Laufwerk/Brenner:  *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD  Evo *
1. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
2. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *8GB  Corsair Dominator Kit PC3-12800 CLB DDR3-1600*
Netzteil:*  HX650W Corsair*
1. SSD: *SSD 100 GB VERTEX 2 SATA 2  OCZSSD2-2VTX100G*
Prozessor: *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 * 
GraKa:* Zotac GeFore GTX 470


Es grüßt!
Ich 
*


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hm, nya Win Vista ....
aber auch ganz ok, Win 7 würde da aber doch besser sein.

Aber nya, wenn du das jetz schon erstanden hast, mit Vista Ultimate hatte ich auch kein Probs.

Win 7 ist halt schneller, allein schon beim Booten.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Die Graka finde ich noch immer völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das ist halt die Sachen, wenn man an CUDA festhält und nichts anderes im Kopf hat.
Und dann enttäuscht ist, wenns nicht hinhaut.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Mh, aber wenn er umbedingt auf Cuda setzt, würde ich definitiv keine andere Karte empfehlen als die Gtx470.

Die Gtx260-216 liegt um die 200€.
Alles was größer ist als die 260 liegt bei ca.300€ und mehr.
Das würde ich nicht mehr kaufen und dann schon zur 470 greifen.
Und wenn es nen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bringt, ist das doch ok.
Falls die Leistung kaum spürbar wäre, hätte ich vielleicht schon zu einer onBoard Lösung gegriffen.

Wenn damit eh nur gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Der Vorteil von CUDA lohnt sich auf keinen Fall angesichts des Preises der GTX + Strom"verbrauch", wenn es denn überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Dann sollte man doch nochmal darüber nachdenken.
Da würden sich Ati's wegen ihrem guten Verbrauch im Idle (<30W) lohnen.
Kann man für die gtx470er keine Stromsparprofile (undervolting&underclocking) einrichten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das müsste man sich basteln und laut PCGH wird die GraKa instabil, wenn die Spannung gesenkt wird.
Der sinnvollste Weg ist eine 5750 oder so, also 100€ maximal.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Dann reicht aber auch die onboard, weil ATIs von der Software nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Was ich vor 2 Seiten vorgeschlagen haben, aber man hört ja nie auf mich.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Naja, ne Hd5750 würde ich da auch nicht reinbauen, entweder ganz oder gar nicht.
Also entweder onBoard oder schon ne ordentliche Karte wie HD5850 oder größer.
Beim Arbeiten hilft es allerdings nichts, eben nur zum spielen.


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Danke für die weiteren Tipps. 

Fakt ist jedenfalls: Adobe hat vor, bald auch die neuen Fermis mit CUDA zu unterstützen. Und da würde ich wirklich keinem auf Onboard-Grafik raten, weil sich diese CUDA Geschichte bestimmt irgendwie bezahlt macht. 

Zwischen CUDA funzt und CUDA funzt nicht ist das sone 50:50 Sache. Ich werde mir einfach mal die GTX470 zulegen und ausprobieren. Eine ATI nehme ich deshalb nicht, weil Nvidias ja von Adobe unterstützt werden....


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das die Nvidia's unterstützt werden heißt aber nicht ein großer Performance-Schub.
Wie hier schon angesprochen, könnte das nur um die 5% mehr bringen, und dafür ne 300€ teuere Grafikkarte zu kaufen...


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Das die Nvidia's unterstützt werden heißt aber nicht ein großer Performance-Schub.
> Wie hier schon angesprochen, könnte das nur um die 5% mehr bringen, und dafür ne 300€ teuere Grafikkarte zu kaufen...



Wer weiß denn schon, was Adobe noch für Updates rausbringen wird und was die dann alles möglich machen?  CUDA auf 30-40%?!


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Da würde ich lieber erstmal mit Adobe reden und evtl. Benchmark-Ergebnisse anfordern, anstatt 300€ für 5% mehr Leistung auszugeben, die sich dann auch nicht ändert.
Mit 30-40% aufwärts würde es sich aber lohnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ich würde erst mal Tests lesen oder mich in Foren umschauen, wo andere Adobe benutzen und eben auf CUDA hoffen.
Dabei kann man gut feststellen, ob der Kram überhaupt was taugt.
Premiere ist nämlich extrem langsam, das braucht, trotz CUDA, länger für einen DVD Film als z.B. Nero Vision, und das hat keinen CUDA Support.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Er kann ja auch erstmal auf die OnBoard Graka setzen und eine GTX470 nachrüsten, sobald es Benchmarks mit Fermis & CUDA gibt und es sich lohnen sollte.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Würde auch gehn, vielleicht gibts dann auch noch ein paar alternative Kühlungen für die gtx470 und sie wird evtl. auch etwas günstiger.
Aber dann zahlt man halt nochmal den Versand und schon ist man wieder beim gleichen Preis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Abwarten, muss ja nicht die GTX 470 sein, eine GTX 465 oder so reicht völlig.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Die Gtx460 ist auch recht attraktiv.


----------



## Daniel007 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Habe mir die letzt gepostete Zusammenstellung (inkl. der GTX 470) nun bestellt. Ich danke euch allen nochmal für die Tipps. 

Es ist klar, dass jeder zur GraKa seine eigene Meinung hat. Irgendwo muss ich dann auch entscheiden - und habe mich FÜR die GTX470 entschieden.


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hardware und Gehäuse ist da... Jetzt habe ich noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut... Meint ihr, ich bekomme das hin ohne irgendwas kaputtgehen zu lassen?


----------



## Garnorh198 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Na klar. So schwer ist es nicht.

Gehe einfach nach folgender Anleitung vor : [How-To] PC selbst Bauen leicht gemacht


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Na klar. So schwer ist es nicht.
> 
> Gehe einfach nach folgender Anleitung vor : [How-To] PC selbst Bauen leicht gemacht



Ja okay, thx. Habe ich mir schon ausgedruckt gehabt!  Nur dann meinten irgendsolche Spezis von so einem PC Fachladen hier in der Nähe, dass das sehr schwer wäre bei der Hardware!


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Achwas, du kannst da gar nichts falsch machen, das ist idiotensicher.
Jeder Anschluss passt nur in eine Fassung, von daher... 
Nur eben nichts mit Gewalt probieren.


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Achwas, du kannst da gar nichts falsch machen, das ist idiotensicher.
> Jeder Anschluss passt nur in eine Fassung, von daher...
> Nur eben nichts mit Gewalt probieren.



Danke, cool!  Bin mal gespannt. Denke das How-To ist auch super verfasst. Von daher dürfte das alles NP sein!


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Zumal auch auf den Stromkabeln steht, wo sie hingehören, dürfte wirklich sehr einfach sein, wer schon öfter mal in das Innere seines Rechners geschaut hat, dürfte das nicht schwer werden.


----------



## Bääängel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Wichtig ist wirklich, dass du dich erdest!!! Sonst kann auch ganz schnell was ohne Gewalt kaputt gehen.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Okay, bisher passt das alles eigentlich! Nur Problemfall: Scythe Mugen 2!

Könnt ihr mir bitte erklären, wie ich den an einem AM3 Sockel festmache?!


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ich hoffe, du hast das MB nicht schon eingebaut, es muss sonst wieder raus.^^
1. Schraube die Plastikhalterung auf dem Mainboard ab. Unterm Mainboard fällt dir dann auch ein Metallstück ab, die Standard-Backplate.
Müssten 4 Schrauben um den Sockel sein.
2.Schau in der Anleitung, welche Schrauben und Teile du für den Mugen bei einem AM3 Sockel brauchst.
3. Schraube die ersten beiden Teile an den Mugen 2. (Glaub das waren so Z-förmige Metallstücke)

Nun der Schwierige Teil. Am besten, du holst dir mal jemand, der das Mainboard hält.
Die Cpu muss schon eingebaut sein und die WLP musst du auch schon drauf machen.

4.Halte die Backplate (das schwarze Teil da) Hinter das Mainboard, sodass du durch 4 Löcher durchschrauben kannst. Musst mal schauen welche das sind. 
5. Nun Drück den Mugen so auf den Sockel und halte die Backplate, dass du schrauben kannst. Wie gesagt, alleine eine ziemliche Qual, da du Mugen, Board, Backplate halten musst und gleichzeitig schrauben musst. Deswegen, helfende Hände suchen. 

Joa, dann einfach draufschrauben und das müssts gewesen sein.
Ok, hab grad ein Vid in nem anderen Thread zeigen lassen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGr-7NqUbI
Machs lieber so wie in dem Vid.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Danke für deine Antwort, hatte das Video aber wenige Sekunden, nachdem ich hier geschrieben hatte, auch gefunden... 

Joa, da ich nach dem How To hier auf PCGH gearbeitet hatte, musste das MB wieder raus.  Naja... So lernt man!


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ist mir auch passiert


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Soo... Hardware ist drin! 

Jetzt also die Kabel. Gibt es da nicht irgendeine Seite, wo ich genau nachsehen kann, welches Kabel zu welchem Teil gehört und wo angebracht werden muss?


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Schau mal auf die "Köpfe" von den Kabeln.
Da steht das meistens drauf.
Es passt wirklich nur ein Stecker in den Anschluss, inden er auch soll.
Die Kabel fürs Mainboard (Powerknopf/Reset) stehen auch im Handbuch vom Mainboard.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Bin überfordert..

Ich weiß nicht, was wohin soll und bei diesen komischen Pins für "Reset, LED etc." blick ich gar nicht mehr durch.....


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Im Gehäuse hingen doch von anfang an so dünne Kabel, die sind auch am Kopf beschriftet mit PWR_SW undso.
Jetzt schau mal bei deinem Mainboard unten rechts hin. Da dürfte eine Doppelreihe von Pins sein.
Wenn du ganz nahe dran gehts, müsste in weiß auf dem Board stehen, was welche Pins sind.
Dann sollte im Handbuch vom MB die richtige Belegung sein.

Oben links am Board ist Cpu_Pwr. Vom Netzteil ist das ein gelb/schwarzes Kabel, was auch nur dort passt, was anderes geht da nicht.
Dann der 24pol Atx Stecker rechts Mitte auf dem Board.^^
Für Festplatten und Lüfter gibts auch eindeutige Anschlüße.
Für die Grafikkarte sollten auf den Köpfen der Anschlüsse des Netzteils Pcie stehen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel der Reset,LED, etc. :http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2006/12/25/stromspar-pc_im_eigenbau_teil_3/pins.jpg

Bei den Netzteilanschlüssen siehts meistens ähnlich aus.
Hilfreich: http://www.tomshardware.de/Stromspar-PC-Eigenbau-Montageanleitung,testberichte-237180-14.html


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Srry, Doppelpost, Seite hing irgendwie.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Kein Problem!  Danke.

Die PINs habe ich jetzt. Es hängen von oben auch 3 USB Kabel. Jetzt sind am Mainboard direkt 4 USB Stecker, die nach der Bezeichnung USB jeweils verschiedene Zahlen enthalten?! Ist es da egal, in welchen ich jedes USB Kabel stecke?


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ja, ist egal, hauptsache es passt ohne Gewalt.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Bei einem USB Kabel hängen die ganzen Kabel, die ja eigentlich (bzw. in dem Fall auch) sich vorne bündeln, so heraus, das quasi ganz viele einzelne Pins entsehen. Da muss nichts beachtet werden oder?


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Evtl mal fotografieren.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Das ist wie hier: http://www.pcpartsandcables.com/support/images/intusbdual.jpg

Nur das die Kabel halt da wo sie reingehen auch wieder rauskommen...  Scheint aber nichts besonderes zu sein?! (Denke nicht dass das heißt, dass sie da nicht mehr drin sind  ) ...


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ach du meinst, das die Verkleidung die Kabel nicht mehr bis zum Anschluss abdeckt? Ja das ist normal.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



kress schrieb:


> Ach du meinst, das die Verkleidung die Kabel nicht mehr bis zum Anschluss abdeckt? Ja das ist normal.



Ja, wahrscheinlich drückt man das so aus. Okay, danke. War halt nur etwas irritiert !


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Jetzt gibts hier noch so zwei "Ac97" und "HD Audio" Pin-Kabel. Da finde ich am Mainboard aber keinen Eingang. Brauche ich das überhaupt, wenn ich später eh eine SoKa nutze?


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hab die Kabel einfach mal  - so wie ich dachte verbunden - wenn ich ihn anmache kommt jedenfalls mal kein BIOS Beep.

Außerdem bleibt der Scythe Mugen 2 Luftkühler außer Bewegung. Kann auch keine Rotation des GraKartenLüfters erkennen. Weiterhin habe ich ausversehen ein USB Kabel an einen "IEEE 1394 Connector" geschloßen, was angeblich dem Mainboard schadet.

Ich kann dieses Englisch nicht mehr ab. Gibt es nicht irgendwo ne deutsche Benutzeranleitung für das M4A78T-E?


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Dreh mal den Pwr_sw um 90°.
Oder überbrücke mal die Pins bei Powersw mit einem Schraubendreher.
Leuchtet die MB led?


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

MB LED leuchtet...

Hatte gerade einen älteren Freund da, der sich mit PCs etwas mehr auskennt. Fest steht: Ich hatte bisher die Spannungsversorgung bei Festplatte etc. vergessen....

Trotzdem funktioniert irgendwas nicht. Wenn man den PC einschaltet erscheint kein Bild und der CPU Kühler geht auch nur kurz an. Danach ist es, als würde er den Kontakt verlieren... Da muss doch irgendwas kaputt sein?!  Mainboard oder CPU? Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Garnorh198 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Kontrolliere noch mal alle Anschlüsse. CPU-Spannungsversorgung angeschlossen? Stromstecker in der Grafikkarte? Sitzt die Karte richtig im Slot? CPU-Lüfter richtig angeschlossen ? Ram kontrollieren.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hatte alles gemacht.... Habe die Schnauze aber nun voll!!! Ich sag das so hart, weil ich einfach wütend und enttäuscht zugleich bin! 

Wenn ich für 2000 Euro einen Rechner kaufe, dann kann sich der Hersteller auch drum kümmern, dass die Hardware funzt! 

Habe jetzt 1 1/2h gebraucht, um alles wieder einzupacken. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viel sie mir von allem ersetzen. Weiß nich, ob das soweit geht, dass wir noch einen Anwalt brauchen... Zu dem Verkäufer habe ICH jedenfalls KEIN Vertrauen mehr!!! Morgen rufe ich dort an und lasse alles für die Rücksendung fertig machen. Dann bestelle ich mir den PC hier vor Ort! 

Sie können es jetzt nur noch gutmachen, indem sie mir den GESAMTEN Betrag erstatten. Sowas ist eine Frechheit!


----------



## Garnorh198 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Leider ist es aus der Ferne schwer zu helfen. Selber drauf gucken macht es einfacher. Aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hast du aber alles richtig gemacht. Kann man auch nicht soooooviel falsch machen. Schade, würdest du in Berlin wohnen, könnte ich kurz vorbei kommen und dir helfen. Viel Glück bei der Rückgabe, sollte aber kein Problem sein hast ja Rückgaberecht.
Kopf hoch


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*



Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen. Leider ist es aus der Ferne schwer zu helfen. Selber drauf gucken macht es einfacher. Aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hast du aber alles richtig gemacht. Kann man auch nicht soooooviel falsch machen. Schade, würdest du in Berlin wohnen, könnte ich kurz vorbei kommen und dir helfen. Viel Glück bei der Rückgabe, sollte aber kein Problem sein hast ja Rückgaberecht.
> Kopf hoch



Ja, passt schon!  Du hast Recht, die Helfer vor Ort fehlen... Naja... Wenn das Geld zurück ist, Schwamm drüber!


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Wirklich sehr schade, kommt aber ab und zu vor, dass es nicht klappt.


----------



## Daniel007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Jetzt möchte ich mir den PC nochmal bestellen. Es hat sich einiges auf dem Markt getan und auch ich habe vor, ein bisschen Geld bei der SSD zu sparen. Gibt es für die folgende Zusammenstellung irgendwelche Verbesserungsempfehlungen?

OS: *Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1*
Gehäuse: *ATX   Big Tower Armor+ Thermaltake VH6000BWS*
Maus: *Logitech   MX Air™ Rechargeable*
Keyboard:* Logitech di Novo Edge*
Laufwerk/Brenner:  *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD  Evo *
1. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung  HD502HJ F3*
2. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *8GB  Corsair Dominator Kit PC3-12800 CLB DDR3-1600*
Netzteil:*  HX650W Corsair*
1. SSD: *SSD 100  GB VERTEX 2 SATA 2  OCZSSD2-2VTX100G*
Prozessor: *AMD  Phenom II X6 1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *Scythe  Mugen 2 * 
GraKa:* Zotac GeFore GTX 470*


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Der RAM ist zu teuer, G-Skill Eco reicht, gibst auch in 1600er, wenn dir das so wichtig ist.
Das Netzteil ist angestaubt, greif zum Antec True Power.


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Zur Video-Bearbeitung und Photoshop dürften eigentlich auch die gtx460er reichen.


----------



## Ezio (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Ja würde auch zur 460 raten, die ist deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## Daniel007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Okay, danke für die Hilfe: 

OS: *Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1*
Gehäuse: *???*
Maus: *Logitech    MX Air™ Rechargeable*
Keyboard:* Logitech di Novo  Edge*
Laufwerk/Brenner:  *LG BH10LS30 Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD  Evo *
1. Festplatte: *500  GB Samsung  HD502HJ F3*
2. Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung  HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR3-1600 Quad Kit*
Netzteil:* Antec True Power New Series TP-650
*Prozessor:  *AMD  Phenom II X6 1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *???*
GraKa:* Zotac GeFore GTX 460*

Fragen habe ich noch beim Gehäuse und dem Prozessorlüfter. Könnt ihr mir da Empfehlungen geben?
Bei der GTX460 bin ich einfach mal zum Zotac Modell gegangen...


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Gehäuse kannst du ein Antec 300 nehmen mit 2xScythe Slipstream 800rpm dazu.
Als Cpu Kühler bietet sich der Scythe Mugen 2 oder Scythe Yasya an.
Das Gainward GTX460 GS GLH Modell soll sehr gut sein und auch schon gut übertaktet sein.


----------



## Daniel007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hallo nochmal! 

Dann wäre das nun unsere neue Zusammenstellung:

http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ass=powerSupply&artno=TN6AB1&cn=1&tn=BUILDERSOS: *Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1*
Gehäuse: *Antec Three Hundred*
Maus: *Logitech    MX Air™ Rechargeable*
Keyboard:*  Logitech di Novo  Edge*
Laufwerk/Brenner:  *LG BH10LS30  Bluray Brenner*
Mainboard: *Asus M4A87TD  Evo *
1.  Festplatte: *500  GB Samsung  HD502HJ F3*
2.  Festplatte: *500 GB Samsung  HD502HJ F3*
RAM: *G.Skill  DIMM 8GB DDR3-1600 Quad Kit*
Netzteil:* Antec True  Power New Series TP-650
*Prozessor:  *AMD  Phenom II X6  1090T*
Prozessorkühler: *Scythe Yasya SCYS-1000*
GraKa:* Gainward GTX460 GS GLH

Danke!!! 
*


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Für was das 650W?
550 reichen mehr als aus.
2 zusätzliche Scythe Slipstreams 800rpm als Gehäuselüfter wären auch von Vorteil.
Hatte ich aber schon erwähnt, naja.


----------



## Lordac (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Aufrüstung [Videobearbeitung/Adobe Premiere Pro CS5]*

Hallo,



> *OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1


warum noch Vista und warum Ultimate?

Ich würde Windows 7 Home Premium nehmen.



> *Netzteil:* Antec True Power New Series TP-650


Wie schon angesprochen würden 500-550 Watt auch gut reichen.



> *Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II X6 1090T


Der X6 1055T wäre eine günstigere Alternative wenn du sechs Kerne möchtest/brauchst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------

